# Mini downgrade issue (2022)



## bqbauer (Nov 21, 2011)

I just downgraded my Roamio Plus user experience 4 to v3 (and I put a new hard drive in at the same time). That's working fine, but my Minis won't upgrade. They're stuck on the "press thumbs down 3 times" and won't acknowledge the thumbs down. Eventually, a white screen comes up that says invalid URL "http://\05".

Tivo support says this is a known issue, and it's been going on at least a week. Nothing else.

Ever since Rovi bought them, Tivo service and products have tumbled downhill in quality in all ways. I can no longer recommend Tivo with a good conscience.

Guess I could "upgrade" the new hard drive and put back the old one until they resolve this, but I do so hate the v4 "experience".


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

bqbauer said:


> I just downgraded my Roamio Plus user experience 4 to v3 (and I put a new hard drive in at the same time). That's working fine, but my Minis won't upgrade. They're stuck on the "press thumbs down 3 times" and won't acknowledge the thumbs down. Eventually, a white screen comes up that says invalid URL "http://\05".
> 
> Tivo support says this is a known issue, and it's been going on at least a week. Nothing else.
> 
> ...


Just got new mini (1/21/2022) and went through the same run around during install... just followed the downgrade path and best I can see, base Romeo aok and mini working ok. Connection via MOCA was so dicey, I was more worried about that than "downgrade" which made no sense to me. My assumption is we are all on borrowed time with Tivo. I see nothing comparable, but what the heck to do? I assume all is well and replacement aok. I'll update if not true.


----------



## Sportsnut (Apr 11, 2014)

bqbauer said:


> I just downgraded my Roamio Plus user experience 4 to v3 (and I put a new hard drive in at the same time). That's working fine, but my Minis won't upgrade. They're stuck on the "press thumbs down 3 times" and won't acknowledge the thumbs down. Eventually, a white screen comes up that says invalid URL "http://\05".
> 
> Tivo support says this is a known issue, and it's been going on at least a week. Nothing else.
> 
> ...


I bought a used Mini 93000 in December and they said it was a known issue they were working on back then. I haven't tried to downgrade it again but it sounds like you still can't downgrade. I will have to call and see what they tell me, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## bqbauer (Nov 21, 2011)

Sportsnut said:


> I bought a used Mini 93000 in December and they said it was a known issue they were working on back then. I haven't tried to downgrade it again but it sounds like you still can't downgrade. I will have to call and see what they tell me, I'm not holding my breath.


Do you know when you first contacted them, or at least a not-earlier-than date? Sounds like it's time to file a complaint with the BBB, and I'd like to have this information. There will be no names, but I will probably give them the link to this thread and any others I can find on the matter.


----------



## Sportsnut (Apr 11, 2014)

bqbauer said:


> Do you know when you first contacted them, or at least a not-earlier-than date? Sounds like it's time to file a complaint with the BBB, and I'd like to have this information. There will be no names, but I will probably give them the link to this thread and any others I can find on the matter.


I believe it was sometime in mid-December but I'm not sure. If you look at this thread it looks someone with a mini VOX had the same problem sometime in November.








Force Mini Vox Downgrade


I just received a Mini Vox as a replacement for a Mini v2 that died. The v2 came with the Hydra interface but prompted a downgrade when I set it up. This Mini Vox will not prompt for the downgrade. I've repeated guided setup several times and done Clear and Delete Everything multiple times. Any...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Sportsnut (Apr 11, 2014)

It's originally from 2019 but post 8 is from 3 months ago. It looks like there might be a solution near the end of the thread but I haven't tried to set it back up again to see if it works. I have no plans of going to TE4 on my Bolt and then back to TE3 if that's what's required.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bqbauer said:


> I will probably give them the link to this thread and any others I can find on the matter.


FYI... A number of users with these symptoms (3x Thumbs Down ignored), and listing their TiVo support case numbers over in the last pages of this thread: Trying to Move Mini from TE4 host to a TE3 Host


----------



## bqbauer (Nov 21, 2011)

Interesting discovery--one of my Tivo Minis (v4) was briefly able to get a live tuner and see & playback all of the recordings from my Roamio (v3). No problems. Then it discovered they didn't match--but it DOES work if they'd just permit it.


----------



## bqbauer (Nov 21, 2011)

BBB complaint submitted with as much detail and links to several threads--thanks for that info! I used up all but about 200 of the permitted characters to explain the complaint on their form.

I strongly urge you to submit a detailed complaint about this problem if you are affected. I will post this suggestion to the other threads if possible.


----------



## Trainman52 (Feb 8, 2006)

bqbauer said:


> Interesting discovery--one of my Tivo Minis (v4) was briefly able to get a live tuner and see & playback all of the recordings from my Roamio (v3). No problems. Then it discovered they didn't match--but it DOES work if they'd just permit it.


I've seen the same thing repeatedly. I have a ticket open on a new old stock 92000. They are telling me that it is a "recent" issue over the past month or so. Yeah, right.


----------



## bqbauer (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm serious about people submitting a complaint to the BBB (bbb.org). A couple years ago I had a problem with the hotspot LTE service in my Ford Ranger, and AT&T is the company Ford is contracted with. AT&T wasn't fixing the problem after about a year, so I finally submitted a formal complaint to the BBB. AT&T responded quickly and was eager to resolve the problem, which they did.


----------



## bqbauer (Nov 21, 2011)

I submitted my BBB complaint, and Tivo did respond by calling from the Executive Relations office. They gave me a direct number to call and kept in touch with me every week. Ultimately, they are also getting no updates from the engineering team. Last time I asked them to request specifics--what is the reason for the delay? Why is this taking so long, exactly?

They also offered me a "discount" on a new unit at $25 off. That was the same price Amazon sold it for at the time. I have told them that I already paid for two Minis with lifetime service--why should I buy more when they aren't even supporting the products I have? They later offered another $30 off when the new model was on sale for the whole world, but it's the principle. Something Tivo doesn't have--principles.

They also told the BBB after an initial call that they tried "repeatedly" to contact me. I responded with the fact that they called once and left no voice mail. Then I got an email. I called back the next day. The BBB closed the complaint a little over a week ago when Tivo said I refused the discounted replacement. I told the BBB they weren't being given the full story and that my money spent included lifetime service. After that, everything went silent.

Not a surprise, but Tivo doesn't care and isn't working the problem. There's no way they're working on it without a resolution after so long. They'd make a bigger gesture if there was any concern over keeping customers or honoring the money already spent on their products.


----------



## bqbauer (Nov 21, 2011)

The Tivo Executive Relations office has just informed me that this bug will not be fixed, in spite of the fact that they advertised we could do this. I was also told that all users will be forced onto TE4 "soon". Time for Dish I guess.


----------



## bqbauer (Nov 21, 2011)

OK, I just got another call from the Executive Relations team. The same person that told me this won't be fixed says they just today got a notice from the engineering team that a fix for this will roll out the first week of May. Here's hoping this news is accurate! Sorry to have shared my last update, but I'm only relaying what is supposed to be the authoritative source.


----------



## twalsh22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Now they can work on fixing whatever bricked so many of our minis.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm glad I found this thread - I made the mistake of upgrade my Roamio Pro to TE4 and not only did it render my Minis useless for some reason, all my recordings that were encrypted no longer played. Roamio Pro was just too sluggish and I decided not to wait to see if the Mini issue would be fixed and downgraded and now in Guided Setup. Worthless upgrade and if they force TE4 on this, it will be the end of my Tivo experience over what seems to be like almost 20 yrs now.

Sheesh, I just noticed when I joined this place. Indeed it's been at least 20 yrs.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JSY said:


> Roamio Pro was just too sluggish


I'm not sure how much of that is the processing power of the Roamio or the unnecessary UI animations. I find the TE4 transitions painful even on a BOLT.


----------



## Odie34 (Aug 22, 2019)

bqbauer said:


> OK, I just got another call from the Executive Relations team. The same person that told me this won't be fixed says they just today got a notice from the engineering team that a fix for this will roll out the first week of May. Here's hoping this news is accurate! Sorry to have shared my last update, but I'm only relaying what is supposed to be the authoritative source.


Okay... Here we are in the third week of May and I'm still frozen out. Any updates? Thanks!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI… this may be fixed per parallel thread, following latest TE4/21.* update.


----------



## Buickman (8 mo ago)

I can confirm the issue has been resolved. I have a 93000 that I bought used back in January that has been a paperweight until now. Fired it up again earlier today and went though a reset and setup again, and it downgraded successfully this time. Watching something on it as I type this.


----------

